# Low cal but very tasty dinner recipes?



## MikaylasMummy

Hello.
I was wondering if anyone has any really tasty but low calorie dinner recipes I can try out?oh and I have decided to do a summer trim down but I'm not keen on the idea of lean cuisine frozen meals every night.


----------



## Kenzie_tank

Im hoping some people have some good ideas...we are trying to do the same thing aswell but weve run out of ideas lol :)


----------



## MikaylasMummy

oh no the time difference from me and most of the people on this forum has meant i havnt had any ideas in time for dinner!lol.hopefully this will bump up and a few people will answer!


----------



## amy19604

We are doing the same, we both want to get in shape! We just have things like fish or chicken or omlette with salad or veg, and use herbs to give it a bit more taste, and fat free dressings on the salad. I'm trying to cut out carbs but sometimes have wholegrain rice or pasta with it. It's working for us :)


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Thanks hun.i use herbs alot I'd love to find some good salad recipes with tasty but low fat dressing.oh is set as he has just joined the surf club rowing team for the season and is getting a brand new surf board but I am yet to find the motivation.lol


----------



## amy19604

I know what you mean, i can hardly find the energy or motivation to exercise but my dh has been working out loads lol


----------



## RoseKitten

Have you tried Quinoa? My hubby and I eat it instead of rice, and it has tons of nutrients, decent flavor (especially with different herbs and spices, yum!) and can be eaten with anything that you would eat with rice, or by itself.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

No I havnt and iv never heard of it before.is it just in the rice isle of the grocery store?


----------



## RoseKitten

It seems to depend on the grocery store. lol When I shop at health food stores, they have some in the pasta isle (like, quinoa pasta), and the rest is randomly moved through the store. At the grocery store on the military base, it's kept with "ethnic" foods. The local grocery store has an isle dedicated to organic food. That was helpful, wasn't it? :haha: You can also buy it on amazon. Not sure about shipping, though.


----------

